# Wilier Izoard (pics)



## Wayne Jacobsen (May 6, 2008)

I just picked it up Friday. Its a 2008 frame ...










with 2008 Chorus runing gear ...










... except the shifters are 2009 Centaur.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

well???
you're not getting off without some info, man! how's the new shifters? How do you like the overall ride so far? How's it climb? is that a tapered steerer tube? thanks in advnace.
beautiful bike...


----------



## Wayne Jacobsen (May 6, 2008)

My perspective is warped. This is the first new bike I've had in a little over 20 years (prior bike is a very nice 1987 Team Miyata in lugged steel). 

I generally went with 2008 parts to save $$ versus 2009, but shop suggested that I go with the 2009 shifters for the new shape. The new shifters are lots better than downtube shifters, but other than touching both the 2008 and 2009 shifters in the shop, I have no way to compare them. It is a cool little way to customize, so I give credit to the shop for being creative. 

The overall ride is terrific. I haven't actually measured weights, but its got to be 4-5 pounds lighter than the Miyata. It seems smoother than the steel bike over small and medium bumps in the road, but the steel bike seems to absorb big bumps better. (It could be the tires -- 23 on the new versus 25 on the old).

I'm a lot happier climbing on the Wilier (34 tooth chanring is more "age appropriate" than the 39 on the Miyata).

--Wayne


----------



## Wayne Jacobsen (May 6, 2008)

Just reread your message. I don't know what a tapered steering tube is, sorry.


----------

